# Horror Classics (CD#1) *INSIDE!*



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Got'em,Thanx. These are great, looking forward to disc 2.  
& who says you can't enjoy Halloween in the off seasons !?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow! Amazing - this is great stuff. Keep it up!


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

Yes Yes More More


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

DeathMask,

Thank you for thinking about all of us! The music is awesome!


----------



## Bentrod (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks, reminds me of Hitchcock. Excellent!


----------



## deaddude (Dec 27, 2005)

great tracks!


----------

